# Bonding with me and not my husband



## pupEluv (Feb 26, 2011)

We have had our little girl for about a week and she has grown extremely attached to me and not my husband. The problem is that I am home all day while he is at work. Once he comes home she pretty much ignores him and is always at my side. He feeds her when he is home and I leave them alone for one on one time but it doesn't seem to help. As soon as I leave the room is sitting by the door waiting for me to come back. Any advice to help her have a strong bond with both of us? I am going to spend a lot of time away from the house over the weekend so they can have time together.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

have him do an equal part in training. That said, it is pretty common for them to have a favorite person.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Its nice she's so attached to you after only a week. It took Mac a long time to become a Velco dog. Anyway, I agree with the above post. My husband took over when he got home from work and spent a lot of time with Mac on the weekends. And Mac is very attached to both of us but still favors me I assume because I'm home with him all day.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i agree with whats already been said. He needs to take her on short walks and do training as well. But they do tend to have a favorite person.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine prefers me too, but I was the one home, feeding, walking, and training soooooo she obviously has good taste. Think about it your in a new place, everyone thinks your cute and pets you; but the one lady feeds you, plays with you, and walks you. You just left your mom but she is kinda like her so she becomes yours Zoe never leaves my side but likes hubby okay now especially when I'm not home- when I am home he is dead to her


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

... when I am home he is dead to her:D[/QUOTE said:


> exactly


----------



## pupEluv (Feb 26, 2011)

He tried taking her for a walk tonight but she didn't want to leave the yard and then she just pulled so hard to get back to the house/me. I guess it will take some time. I just feel so bad for him because our previous puppy (who had strong bonds with both of us) got very sick and didn't make it and this is our replacement puppy from the breeder.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Zoeys mom said:


> - when I am home he is dead to her


sounds exactly like Rayden. Or, as DH says, "They like me just fine, as long as you aren't here!"


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about your first puppy. Thats horrible for you both...

But don't be discouraged with the new puppy...it takes time...


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine was always attached to my wife and still is. I feel it's more of him and myself being the independent types. When I come home I greet him but I don't go insane like my wife and he doesn't even come to the door to greet me. I do my things then go greet him. If he knows its the time when my wife comes home he flies to the door.

When we both are home he follows her 24-7. It's cute and funny. It's just a personality IMO.

We have our affection times too.


----------

